# sd card question



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

does using the sd card in the kindle 1 drain the battery? And I bought my kindle 1 used so is there any way to know if its one-year warranty is still available?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If you bought it from Amazon as a refurb, the warranty should have renewed when you bought it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> does using the sd card in the kindle 1 drain the battery? And I bought my kindle 1 used so is there any way to know if its one-year warranty is still available?


The SD card can drain the battery if you have a lot of books on it that need to be indexed. That happened with mine - I started noticing that the battery was draining much more quickly than it had been previously. I poked around a couple of message boards & saw a few people mention that their batteries had drained quickly while the Kindle was indexing the SD card, so I checked & sure enough, there were quite a few books it was working on indexing. Turned it off, pulled the SD card, and battery life was back to normal. So now I only put in the SD card if I want to transfer something over to the Kindle. You'll notice it happening, though, so you can leave it in for awhile unless you start to notice an increased battery drain.

If you can't ask the original owner, Kindle support should be able to tell you if you have warranty left and how much - whatever is left would transfer to you as the new owner.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd like to leave my sd card in my kindle so when the kindle is done indexing, the battery life will go back to normal, right? How many of you leave your sd card in your kindle?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I do not remove the SD card.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

does it drain your battery? or make the kindle any slower?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Not that I can tell in either case. It is a 16 gig card, not nearly full obviously. I have music on there as well.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> I'd like to leave my sd card in my kindle so when the kindle is done indexing, the battery life will go back to normal, right? How many of you leave your sd card in your kindle?


I did leave my SD card in for a long time - until I had enough books that the indexing took so long. I suppose I could've just let it stay plugged in until the indexing was completed, or plugged it in overnight every night, but I was lazy & just left it out, and keep it in the pocket of the cover. I actually transferred some books from SD to my Kindle last night, and considered leaving it in to see what would happen - but since I noticed the battery go down a bit just in the 20-30 minutes I had the card in, I took it out again. It's not a big card, it's just that there's probably 10-12 pages worth of books on it, and it just takes awhile for that indexing to happen.

You might never have a problem with it - you can leave it in and hopefully never have any issues. But if somewhere, sometime down the line your battery starts to drain really quickly, before you rush out to buy a new battery, pull the SD card out (make sure you turn off your Kindle first!) and see if that's the problem. Then you can leave it plugged in & charging until it finishes indexing, or take it out - whatever works for you.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks intinst and meemo! So my kindle is fully charged today after a night of indexing so I'll just see how it goes...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, really dumb question. I know I should know this but What is indexing? I don't think I've ever seen mine doing it or know that it's been done LOL.  

Oh and does it only happen with wispernet on??

theresam


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Ok, really dumb question. I know I should know this but What is indexing? I don't think I've ever seen mine doing it or know that it's been done LOL.
> 
> Oh and does it only happen with wispernet on??
> 
> theresam


Somebody smarter about tech stuff than me can explain it better than I can, but essentially the Kindle goes through the books & indexes them so that when you do a search it can find what you're searching for. I know that's a pretty lame explanation but that's the gist of it. You can tell how many things are remaining to be indexed by doing a search for something obscure (so you don't get too many hits). It will run the search, and if there are items left to be indexed it will tell you how many (it can't search the items that aren't indexed).

And no, Whispernet doesn't have to be on to perform indexing.

I just did it as an experiment. Searched for "purgatory". Found several hits, nothing remaining to be indexed. Put the SD card back in, ran the same search. 100 items not searchable. Apparently I have 100 items on my SD card.  I might leave it in & plug it in overnight & leave it plugged in for awhile tomorrow, won't be reading in the morning anyway. Will see how long it takes to do that indexing....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks much Meemo! I guess I've never done a search for anything on my kindle.  Looks ike I have only 2 items not searchable.

theresam


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, so my kindle was fully charged today and I've used it for less than twenty minutes. When I got home, the kindle was off so that meant that it ran out of battery. I charged it and some books are still being indexed. Hopefully, when the indexing is done, the battery life will be back to normal.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> Okay, so my kindle was fully charged today and I've used it for less than twenty minutes. When I got home, the kindle was off so that meant that it ran out of battery. I charged it and some books are still being indexed. Hopefully, when the indexing is done, the battery life will be back to normal.


I left my SD card (with the 100 books to be indexed) in my Kindle & the battery almost fully charged - about 4 hrs later it was down to maybe 20% charged & still had 86 books not yet indexed. I know I can't take the battery indicator literally, but it went from almost full to almost empty. Indexing eats the battery up! So it's plugged in now, and I'll try to leave it plugged in until the indexing is complete.
I'd forgotten the other reason I'd taken the SD card out - it shortens my home page considerably!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Meemo, let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

update: after my kindle was done indexing, the battery and page turns were back to normal


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad that is what the trouble was, now back to reading for you!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Question:  After the Kindle indexes all the books on an SD card, if you take the card out for a while and then put in back in at a later date, does it have to index those books all over again?

Sorry if this sounds dumb but I was just wondering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo, glad you are back to normal!

DD--I don't know, I've not taken my SD card out since I put it in.  Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Like Betsy, I put my SD card in last fall and leave it there.  And I've not had any problems with indexing times related to it as far as I can tell.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Off-topic:  Ann, congratulations on surviving to the 15th!  Now you just have to make it through the day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Betsy. . . .it shouldn't be too bad. . .the folks I have coming in today should be "finish ups" and either they have what I need to do that or they don't.  

Back on topic (sorta) I was actually able to pull my Kindle out for a while yesterday. . .I'd done everything I could do with what I had and was effectively 'caught up'.  But I am SO looking forward to Thursday. . .which I have expressed elsewhere on these boards. . .

Ann


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Question: After the Kindle indexes all the books on an SD card, if you take the card out for a while and then put in back in at a later date, does it have to index those books all over again?
> 
> Sorry if this sounds dumb but I was just wondering.


It think maybe it does, certainly if you add more books to it, those books have to be indexed. Not sure if it has to start all over but I think it must - I know I hadn't put another 100 books on mine (I tend to put a lot of my public domain stuff on the SD card). Like I said, I'd taken mine out for awhile, and now it's trying to index 100 files. I definitely hadn't put another 100 books on it. So I think it must've started all over. I'm probably going to just start putting it in when I want to transfer and transferring a few books at a time to the Kindle. Keeps my home page shorter!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks Betsy. . . .it shouldn't be too bad. . .the folks I have coming in today should be "finish ups" and either they have what I need to do that or they don't.
> 
> Back on topic (sorta) I was actually able to pull my Kindle out for a while yesterday. . .I'd done everything I could do with what I had and was effectively 'caught up'. But I am SO looking forward to Thursday. . .which I have expressed elsewhere on these boards. . .
> 
> Ann


One thing I learned from working for a CPA (in NoVA, in fact) - it ain't over on the 15th! That surprised me a little. Glad you got time to spend with our Kindle yesterday, though!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> It think maybe it does, certainly if you add more books to it, those books have to be indexed. Not sure if it has to start all over but I think it must - I know I hadn't put another 100 books on mine (I tend to put a lot of my public domain stuff on the SD card). Like I said, I'd taken mine out for awhile, and now it's trying to index 100 files. I definitely hadn't put another 100 books on it. So I think it must've started all over. I'm probably going to just start putting it in when I want to transfer and transferring a few books at a time to the Kindle. Keeps my home page shorter!


You're probably right. How do you tell how many books it is trying to index?

Now that I have a K2, I just keep my SD card in my laptop with my entire library on it and transfer what I want with the USB connection. If I'm going on an extended vacation where I will be away from my laptop, I'll just load the Kindle up with books before I go. Works fine for me. I still keep a small (4 gb) SD card in my K1 but not much is on it at any one time.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> You're probably right. How do you tell how many books it is trying to index?
> 
> Now that I have a K2, I just keep my SD card in my laptop with my entire library on it and transfer what I want with the USB connection. If I'm going on an extended vacation where I will be away from my laptop, I'll just load the Kindle up with books before I go. Works fine for me. I still keep a small (4 gb) SD card in my K1 but not much is on it at any one time.


If you run a search, when it gives you the results it will tell you how many files (if any) aren't searchable (because they aren't indexed yet).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> If you run a search, when it gives you the results it will tell you how many files (if any) aren't searchable (because they aren't indexed yet).


Oh, yes, I have had that happen before. Thanks for reminding me, Meemo.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine show's all except two Outlander books not indexed and I've had them since the beginning. They must be soo big my kindle is scared to index them  

theresam


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

How do you tell if a book has been indexed?  I've had my kindle 1 since Christmas, but i've never noticed if a book has been indexed or not.  Am i missing something?  I have about 120 books on 10 pages.  Maybe I don't have enough to index yet?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ddarol said:


> How do you tell if a book has been indexed? I've had my kindle 1 since Christmas, but i've never noticed if a book has been indexed or not. Am i missing something? I have about 120 books on 10 pages. Maybe I don't have enough to index yet?


I'm with you, I have never noticed anything indexing or whatever. how do you tell? Maybe it is in the FAQ book that I missed seeing.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you add books to the Kindle a few at a time, the indexing does not take too long and would not be noticed. It is only when you dump several books at a time on it that it kind of backs it up.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst said:


> If you add books to the Kindle a few at a time, the indexing does not take too long and would not be noticed. It is only when you dump several books at a time on it that it kind of backs it up.


But I usually do 5-10 at a time, depending on how many inexpensive and free ones there are out there. I do have to put them on via usb, would that make a difference?


----------

